# Game 48: San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 3rd 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (37-10) * @ *Los Angeles Lakers (24-19)* 



Previous Meetings: 
San Antonio 105, Los Angeles 96 
San Antonio 100, Los Angeles 83 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































Kobe is out for a couple more weeks, and Rudy T has stepped down as coach for the Lakers. The Lakers aren't the Lakers without drama and what not. The Spurs do not need to take this team lightly no matter who or who isn't out there for the Lakers. The Lakers are a team that can get hot from the perimeter, and that's going to be the only chance they have of beating us. The Spurs need to take care of the ball, especially Parker, and force LA to hit contested jump shots. On the offensive end for SA, let's start inside out and we should be fine. Hopefully our bench brings it again, and hopefully we can control the tempo in this game. The last I heard Rasho was expected to be activated and be playing for this game, but I haven't heard anything today yet. With or without him, we should be able to win this game. Lamar Odom/Duncan matchup concerns me a bit, mostly because Odom is such a good ball handler for his size. As long as Duncan makes him earn his baskets and stays out of foul trouble, there shouldn't be too much to worry about. Let's hope our team approaches this game the right way with a take no prisoners attitude. 




Prediction: San Antonio 107, Los Angeles 96


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

dang the spurs better win this one easily... no kobe, no rudy t and all the chaos that team has, it should be way easy. the lakers won against portland and we lost to portland....

my prediction:
spurs 108
lakers 89


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Well the Lakers don´t have Kobe, Shaq and Jackson...

I´m sure that we´ll defeat them  

Spurs 97
Lakers 88


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The Lakers are in a state of semi- disarray right now, and I really don't think they will come ready to play this game. Rudy T has just stepped down, as previously mentioned, and Kobe is still out. Unless Odom, as well as Mihm and Butler, step it up big time, I don't see how the Lakers can win. The Spurs are rolling right now and this just isn't the team to stop them. We match-up very well against them and I think this should be an easy victory for us.

Prediction:
Spurs 101
Lakers 88


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I smell a big game for Manu!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With a win against the Lakers, Pop would officially be the coach for the Western Conference All-Star team.


No Rasho for this game. 









> Reports were that Nesterovic may be able to play against the Lakers, but Spurs head coach Gregg Popovich told Ticket760 on Wednesday that the Slovenian will miss at least one more game.


 No Rasho for LA


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

For the first time ( as long as I know) , two Slovenian PG will play tonight . Beno Udrih against Sascha Vujacic . Vujacic is a tall player with a PG mentality and a good shoot ...Who is the best slovenian PG in the league ? I know we all think to Beno firstly , but i've heard lots of good reports about Vujacic .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> For the first time ( as long as I know) , two Slovenian PG will play tonight . Beno Udrih against Sascha Vujacic . Vujacic is a tall player with a PG mentality and a good shoot ...Who is the best slovenian PG in the league ? I know we all think to Beno firstly , but i've heard lots of good reports about Vujacic .






Since you're asking that question in the Spurs forum, you know what we're going to answer. 


I've seen Sasha play a few times and he seems to have a pretty good game, but I'd find it hard to believe that Sasha is as calm and steady as Beno has been this year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't think the spurs wil play all too well this game, but it won't really matter because the lakers are way out of it.

Spurs: 95
Lakers: 79


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan left the game for the lockeroom after injuring his knee. 




He walked on his own power, so I don't know any more than that now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh, and another athletic big man is killing us.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

We played bad in the 4th, but anyway we won.

Now congrats to Pop ´cause he´ll be coaching in the ASG for the first time in his career.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn my prediction was close. Shucks.




Anyway, the end result was good. We built up a huge lead only to see it vanish to 7 points. In the end, Parker and Manu took over. Duncan came back to play and looked fine, so there shouldn't be anything to worry about with him. 19 and 11 for.......MALIK ROSE!! He played with tons of energy and was tough out there. Very very nice game out of him. He didn't just stat pad either, he earned those points and rebounds at big times. Manu and Parker carried us in this game. Another great example of how good these guys are. Manu and Parker combined for 18 assists and only 1 TO.  




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tony Parker - 22
*Malik Rose - 19*
Tim Duncan - 17
Manu Ginobili - 17


Rebounds:


*Malik Rose - 11*
Bruce Bowen - 7
Duncan, Horry, Parker - 5


Assists:


Tony Parker - 9
Manu Ginobili - 9
*Malik Rose - 3*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> We played bad in the 4th, but anyway we won.
> 
> Now congrats to Pop ´cause he´ll be coaching in the ASG for the first time in his career.




Yep, congrats to Pop, although he almost killed us tonight by thinking the game was over at the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> Since you're asking that question in the Spurs forum, you know what we're going to answer.
> 
> ...


Right now , Beno is obviously a better player . But he is 22 years old (Vujacic is 20) . Now I agree that the calm of Beno and his consistency will be touch to match .


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Malik Rose : 10/10
Who played in Malik's body? I joke. Hopefully we will see more of the real Malik in the future.

Parker : 9/10
Ginobili : 9/10
Like you said Koko, those guys are really good... 

Duncan : 7/10
Massenburg : 6/10
Barry : 5/10
Udrih : 5/10
Horry : 5/10
Bowen : 5/10
Brown : 3/10


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> Malik Rose : 10/10
> Who played in Malik's body? I joke. Hopefully we will see more of the real Malik in the future.
> 
> ...





Alright, nice to see you rewarded Rose with a 10 on that night. He played fantastic. He looked like the top 6th man he was in the latest championship season.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

M. Rose :
6-10 FG 
7-7 FT 
11 RBD 
3 AST
1 STL
1 TO
and 19 PTS in only 29mn

Compared to his season standards, his performance almost worths 11/10 !!!


----------

